# Oil-based Primer over Joint Compound



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

I used 90-minute joint compound to fill the grooves in paneling, which will be painted later. The paneling has to be covered with oil-based Kilz to cover the dark wood. Can this oil-based primer also be used on the joint compound after sanding. The directions call for a latex-based primer.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You will be fine, Larry. In fact, many years ago, an oil-based primer was used regularly to seal up joint compound.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

As long as the compound is completely dry, then the oil base primer will be fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The oil base will help make a better bond on the paneling also.


----------

